# Bass Lakes Doylestown Report



## thefed17 (Jul 11, 2010)

Took my boys to Bass Lakes Sunday as it's close and easy for them to fish. Tried a few things, but settled on catfishing. Landed 4 Channel cats in about 4 hours...15", 17", 19", 32" !! The 32 was 15 lbs+ I'd have to guess....very fun to get in.

We lost 10+ to snapped lines....it was a lot of fun!


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome, sounds like a good time. I used to fish out at Bass lakes when I was a kid, up into my teens, haven't been there is over a decade but I do remember it being a great place for catfish. What do they charge these days? I may have to visit them with a friend of mine for old-times' sake.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

i believe it is 12 dollars to get in for adults now. 2 big fish 25 panfish trout in upper lake you have to keep there is no releasing them back into the water. sp my advice stay away from upper lake as the trout bite anything and everything and you can get a trout every cast guarantee. trout include as ur big fish.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

What time do they open? 7am or 9am anyone know?? Thanks


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bigdaddyz said:


> What time do they open? 7am or 9am anyone know?? Thanks


They say they open at 8 but i get there at 8 and theres people already fishing.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok cool I thought the guy said they open at 7 I'm going to go buy a pound of minnows off of them b4 fishing sat so I hope it's early!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I fished bass lakes a good chunk of my youth also, I haven't been there in I'd say 5 years but, the two brothers will still know me by name lol. Anyone know when the back ponds open up? I always caught some 20#+ cats out of the big pond in the back along with some great bass in the small ponds. Looking to take my noobie friend and his 8 year old cousin.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bass-Chad said:


> I fished bass lakes a good chunk of my youth also, I haven't been there in I'd say 5 years but, the two brothers will still know me by name lol. Anyone know when the back ponds open up? I always caught some 20#+ cats out of the big pond in the back along with some great bass in the small ponds. Looking to take my noobie friend and his 8 year old cousin.


Usually some time in june back ponds open. they have told me they keep the back ponds close so that why the bass can spawn without people catching em all i guess. but it is usually in june sometime use to be the 21st dont know if it has changed tho


----------



## fish10787 (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone fished bass lakes lately? Never been there before and was thinking about going up friday. Just wondering how the fishing is there anf for any tips.


----------



## romans (Nov 3, 2009)

They open the back ponds on fathers day weekend usually. I think they supposedly open at 7 or 8am.In reality they open pretty much at daylight.I think they know better than to turn away people wanting to give them money. I was there fathers day weekend this year and the cost is $10 adult.I believe it is 20 fish limit for panfish and 2 big fish limit.Which means anything other than bluegill is considered a big fish.


----------

